

Scary man pages - araneae
http://dazzle.cs.mcgill.ca/wordpress/?p=36

======
clutchski
wow. reminiscent of this skit from SNL.

[http://www.ilxor.com/ILX/ThreadSelectedControllerServlet?sho...](http://www.ilxor.com/ILX/ThreadSelectedControllerServlet?showall=true&bookmarkedmessageid=77&boardid=40&threadid=55490)

------
pbhjpbhj
He should do a follow up of what happens when you actually try those commands
...

~~~
monocasa
He's tried to, but it exploded all of the computers in a five mile radius. Now
he has nothing to blog with.

------
vimalg2
Heh heh. Yeah, that particular page had once upon a time scared my newbie self
into hitting CTRL-c _REAL_ fast

